# Facebook



## comiso90 (Oct 29, 2008)

I just found two different friends from my military days in the late 1980's. One of the was a girl I used to date and the other was a good buddy. Facebook is pretty darn cool... give it a shot!

Welcome to Facebook! | Facebook

.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, it's a pretty neat tool. I'll set up a ww2aircraft.net group if there's some interest.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 29, 2008)

good idea.. mention something about "shopping" in the description to entice more chicks to join!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2008)

I use myspace.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 29, 2008)

Myspace is dominated by teens and bands. Facebook is more for adults and Linkedin is business tool for professionals.

They all have a place..

.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll set it up if there will be more than two of us in it haha.


----------



## rochie (Oct 29, 2008)

i'll join in


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 29, 2008)

rochie said:


> i'll join in



No dude.. just set it up.. *technically the site owner has to give approval.*

It's all about defining the tags.. If someone on facebook searches "WW2" or "aircraft" it will point them to THIS site..

It a good thing even if there are 3 people.


.


----------



## rochie (Oct 29, 2008)

oh ! ok


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 29, 2008)

That is true. I'll get it going now. It won't have a fancy picture yet though.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 29, 2008)

Ok, it's set up. I set it so I (or other admins once I make them) have to preview people so we don't get people we don't really want. I threw a picture of a Corsair up for now since it was handy.

Edit: The link doesn't work right. Just search this and post here or something with what your user name is.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Myspace is dominated by teens and bands. Facebook is more for adults and Linkedin is business tool for professionals.
> 
> They all have a place..
> 
> .



I like Myspace, because all of my friends are on it. I was able to track down all my old High School, College and Army friends on it.

I will join up for a ww2aircraft facebook thing though.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a facebook account and will sign up.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 29, 2008)

WW2Aircraft.net Search that. I forgot to paste.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm on MySpace and Facebook....both for my friends and family AND the music on the "Space"....


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 29, 2008)

Post your facebook names in here too so I can invite you if need be.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 29, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I like Myspace, because all of my friends are on it. I was able to track down all my old High School, College and Army friends on it.
> 
> I will join up for a ww2aircraft facebook thing though.



To be honest, I would have joined MySpace too but at 43, I'd feel like a predator.

Facebook is demographically appropriate for me to join!  


.


----------



## Becca (Oct 29, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> I'm on MySpace and Facebook....both for my friends and family AND the music on the "Space"....



I love having the music on "space" and I check up on siblings, etc. lol. BUT, have now set up a Facebook acc't. 

DUDE! only 2 members???


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 29, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> I love having the music on "space" and I check up on siblings, etc. lol. BUT, have now set up a Facebook acc't.
> 
> DUDE! only 2 members???



you'll like this les bride: 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU19euwEe3k_
.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a facebook already


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 29, 2008)

So did I, and Les' Bride, it'll come!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 29, 2008)

I just requested to join.......Harrison Laverty


----------



## Njaco (Oct 29, 2008)

My pre-wife has been on Face for about 2 weeks. Have no clue what it is. Is it like Myspace?

Can't find it! I search ww2aircraft.net and it comes up with nothing. My name is Christopher Tisdale if someone can steer me to the place.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Oct 29, 2008)

Ok add me. My name is Zachery Brasier


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 29, 2008)

Njaco said:


> My pre-wife has been on Face for about 2 weeks. Have no clue what it is. Is it like Myspace?
> 
> Can't find it! I search ww2aircraft.net and it comes up with nothing. My name is Christopher Tisdale if someone can steer me to the place.



I'm going to assume you're the Christopher Tisdale with the Eagles jersey in front of a Mustang. If you're not I blew it haha.

Try searching WW2Aircraft.net with the capitals as I can't invite anyone who's not on my friends list, and you haven't accepted yet (because I just added you, not meaning to rush you).

I'm Cory Ulmer so there's not any confusion.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, thats me. 

Now, what do we do? The same sh*t that we do here? 

and the best Oiler not The Great One?


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 29, 2008)

Haha it's more of a joke between my friends. And yeah, I guess we do the same thing. Come to think of it, I don't know if we need the favcebook site, but whatever haha. I have to figure out who the officers and such are going to be.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 29, 2008)

A good number of my friends are at MySpace, as well as myself, and we're all "up there" in the years department...lol


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 30, 2008)

Catch did you get my joining request?


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes I did B-17. You're in.


----------



## rochie (Oct 30, 2008)

catch did you get my request to join (karl rochford)


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 30, 2008)

mine is Bryon D Okones.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 30, 2008)

I haven't gotten either yet guys. I think there's a delay.


----------



## seesul (Oct 30, 2008)

how can I join this group?


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 30, 2008)

Seesul, log onto facebook.com and setup your own account.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes Catch did you get my request>?< Harrison Laverty....


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't do facebook but I do Myspace, I've found lots of people my age and older on Myspace, I even helped my 66 year Dad start a page for family stuff.
Anyone wants to join me just hit me up with a request and put WWII Aircraft in the comment section.

myspace.com/normandiecow 

Art


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 30, 2008)

Cota1992 said:


> I don't do facebook but I do Myspace, I've found lots of people my age and older on Myspace, I even helped my 66 year Dad start a page for family stuff.
> Anyone wants to join me just hit me up with a request and put WWII Aircraft in the comment section.
> 
> myspace.com/normandiecow
> ...



MySpace is fine but its a fact that it has a overwhlming younger demographic. proof is if you want to advertise video games and a new Miley Cyrus album, you partner with MySpace. If you want to sell wine and new cars, you advertise on Facebook. It's my opinion (and its shared by people who spend billions of dollars in advertising) Myspace is best for people 13-25.

One is not better than the other but the numbers dont lie!

.


----------



## seesul (Oct 31, 2008)

Messy1 said:


> Seesul, log onto facebook.com and setup your own account.



I set it up 1 month ago. I only didn´t know how to join the group. As I can see admin already accepted me so I´m there...

And now question- who´s who? Here are the names I´ve found in the group. Could the group members tell their nicks?

Harrison Laverty, - B-17engineer
Chris Tisdale, - Njaco 
Becca Brennan-Case, - Les Bride
Frank Johnson, 
Zach Brasier, - Flyboy2 
Evan Haug, 
Corry Ulmer, - Catch22 
Roman Sušil, - Seesul
Jason Neary, - Screaming Eagle
Jan Bojarp, - Lucky13


----------



## Heinz (Oct 31, 2008)

my myspace.

MySpace.com - Heinz - Melbourne, AU - Rock - www.myspace.com/heinzbigred


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 31, 2008)

my myspace:

MySpace.com - Jason - 18 - Male - Gladstone, AU - www.myspace.com/jason_boilermaker

And I just requested to join facebook, I'm Jason Neary


----------



## seesul (Oct 31, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> my myspace:
> 
> MySpace.com - Jason - 18 - Male - Gladstone, AU - www.myspace.com/jason_boilermaker
> 
> And I just requested to join facebook, I'm Jason Neary



OK, I take you as a group member and updated the list above...


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 31, 2008)

I put my request in.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 31, 2008)

Seesul. You have mine right


----------



## seesul (Nov 1, 2008)

B-17engineer said:


> Seesul. You have mine right



yep, you´re mentioned in my list above.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 1, 2008)

Jan Bojarp is my name....hook me up!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 1, 2008)

Lucky, I think I sent you an invite from my place.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 1, 2008)

Sure did NJ, added you and I also joined our group right now....


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 1, 2008)

I found Lucky! or he found me I mean


----------



## seesul (Nov 1, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Jan Bojarp is my name....hook me up!



Zum Befehl! Already hooked up...


----------



## Negative Creep (Nov 1, 2008)

Request sent!


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 1, 2008)

Guys I can't find the ww 2 group you people have


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 1, 2008)

.


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 1, 2008)

I haven't gotten Rochie's or Messy's requests to join yet...


----------



## trackend (Nov 2, 2008)

Found this rememberance tribute to Canadian forces in no4 commando on facebook I think its really good.
To all those lads 

Video


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2008)

Just found it and sent an add request.


----------



## rochie (Nov 2, 2008)

catch i've requested twice now i must be doing some thing wrong somewhere ! my name is karl rochford if you want to try and invite me to join , i'll try again later when i get home from work


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 2, 2008)

Just added all in our group....8)


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 2, 2008)

rochie said:


> catch i've requested twice now i must be doing some thing wrong somewhere ! my name is karl rochford if you want to try and invite me to join , i'll try again later when i get home from work



I'll give it a try in a bit.


----------



## Henk (Nov 2, 2008)

I am on facebook and found a few friends from school days, I will go with the flow.


----------



## Negative Creep (Nov 3, 2008)

Did you get my request? (Alex Jones)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 3, 2008)

Just to give everyone a heads up. I use websites like this to keep in touch with people. I do not do those tag things or game things or whatever they are.

I am just saying this so that you do not think I am being a dick when I do not join these things or whatever they are.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2008)

Btw, I have the same handle on MySpace as I have here....Lucky13, otherwise you'll find me as janswede.... http://www. myspace.com/janswede


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Nov 4, 2008)

Catch22 said:


> WW2Aircraft.net Search that. I forgot to paste.



is the the facebook group we look up? i got facebook so i'll give ya guys a shout on there if i find yas


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 4, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Just to give everyone a heads up. I use websites like this to keep in touch with people. I do not do those tag things or game things or whatever they are.
> 
> I am just saying this so that you do not think I am being a dick when I do not join these things or whatever they are.


I hate the applications as well


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 5, 2008)

Doubl3Ac3 said:


> is the the facebook group we look up? i got facebook so i'll give ya guys a shout on there if i find yas



Yup.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2008)

You should link it here catch, would be a lot easier...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey Folks;

This was a great tool to stay in touch during the outage. Sorry I didn't get back to everyone, I was still figuring out how to use it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 16, 2008)

I agree, it sure did come in handy.

It took me a little while to figure out, since I am used to using MySpace.

Also took a little while to figure out who was who, since we all had our names and photos instead of nicks and avatars/sigs! lol


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2008)

Nae worries mate....I'll still be using it. I have some snowballs to return!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 16, 2008)

Not me. The darn thing slowed my PC something fierce! But it was still better than the last time. We were really in the dark then.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2008)

Agree with Njaco on all points there!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 17, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Hey Folks;
> 
> This was a great tool to stay in touch during the outage. Sorry I didn't get back to everyone, I was still figuring out how to use it.



Glad I wasn't the only one......


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey peeps, I'm back!. I'm glad Facebook has been so warmly received! Thanks to Catch 22 for helping to motivate it!

I think Facebook is good for some posts of a more personal nature. Occasionally, it seems awkward posting non-military stuff on ww2aircraft.net. I think the Facebook outlet will help the main site stay focused on history, machines and warfare...

I understand u were out for a bit????


.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 20, 2008)

Okay, I was curious, so I joined the facebook as well. I send a request


----------



## ccheese (Nov 21, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Hey Folks;
> 
> This was a great tool to stay in touch during the outage. Sorry I didn't get back to everyone, I was still figuring out how to use it.



Yea.... I believe I said it was a maze. Don't look for me up there unless
the forum is down. Not my cup of tea....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Nov 21, 2008)

with Charles here...


----------



## Crunch (Nov 22, 2008)

Just sent a request - Andrew Critchley

Oh, and just so you all know, I don't accept friend requests from anyone I don't actually know. Might sound rough, but I use it to keep in touch with family and friends, not everyone on the planet


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 22, 2008)

Crunch said:


> Just sent a request - Andrew Critchley
> 
> Oh, and just so you all know, I don't accept friend requests from anyone I don't actually know. Might sound rough, but I use it to keep in touch with family and friends, not everyone on the planet



Nah, I understand. I don't have many non-personal friends on mine either, really only people from here.


----------



## Denahue (Nov 27, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmm, interesting. I've had a facebook account for about four months. I got it to keep in touch with a friend from Scotland...


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2008)

I think most of us keep in contact here. It seems alot easier but the Facebook was good in a pinch. At least now when the site happens to go down we can check the Facebook site and get updated.


----------



## Cota1992 (Jan 23, 2009)

Sent request for the facebook page (want to be ready for the next emergecy, if there is one-I hope not!)
Art Reid


----------



## gijive (Jan 24, 2009)

I just joined, but I had to request to join??? Now join my 

P-40 Tomahawk Kittyhawk Warhawk page.

Curtiss P-40 Tomahawk Warhawk Kittyhawk | Facebook


----------



## Geedee (Mar 11, 2009)

Taken the plunge and signed up.

No pics or vids on there just yet, but I've noticed quite a few forumites from here.

And 'Billy No Mates', I dont have any friends yet


----------



## evangilder (Mar 11, 2009)

Add me, Gary, I'm under Eric Van Gilder.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2009)

Jan Bojarp here mate.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 11, 2009)

Dan Case here Gary....


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 11, 2009)

Kirk Lowry. 'bout to send a request...


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 12, 2009)

I sent a request months ago, never heard anything back!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 12, 2009)

Do it again Creepy...


----------



## sturmer (Mar 13, 2009)

just signed in on facebook, awaiting approval.


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 13, 2009)

Request sent


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 13, 2009)

Did u both get approved, cause I went on FB and didnt see any requests still pending.... I got the emails saying u requested....


----------



## sturmer (Mar 15, 2009)

@les: im approved, i can check the group and i can tell that there are currently 35 members.
maybe u need to re-apply just in case?


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 15, 2009)

I need to re-apply??? Huh???

Im an Admin for the FB site sturmer....


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## sturmer (Mar 16, 2009)

OOPS! sry mate i didnt know that


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 16, 2009)

Got it now (didn't get an announcement saying I'd actually joined, don't like this new layout!


----------



## Lefa (Feb 4, 2016)

I found the page, however, is Facebook

_View: https://www.facebook.com/ThePilotsLoungePage/photos/a.1024685047587838.1073741828.929696843753326/1044451102277899/?type=3_


----------



## mikewint (Feb 4, 2016)

Old, slow, dislike change and will NEVER understand why people join so called "social media" or "text" for that matter.
I do send the occasional email to friends and family but that's it. I have friends who are on those sites for hours. I have read many of the posts and 80% of them weren't worth the time or energy to type and 15% were pure unadulterated crepe and most of the rest get filed under "who cares". The younger crowd are even worse in what they post. Schools and employers are going to see these and they are going to get bit in the arse big time.
Please no offense to any of you, whatever boats your float


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 4, 2016)

I like facebook for the ability to stay in touch with friends and family in a real-time medium.

The downside to this, is the alarming habit of people, particularly younger folks, to believe some of the crap that floats around on those sites.

Here's a classic example:







It's a "meme" issued by a group called "occupy democrats" that constantly pumps out misinformation and a large share of people take these as gospel instead of a quick fact-check - which is that the C-27s ended up in Coast Guard, USFS and SOCOM service and are currently in service.

I do recall back in the day, before the internet, that there were pyramid schemes, tabloids, gossip columns and all sorts of shenanigans by the day's current medium (mail, news stands, TV, radio and even CB radios). So where ever there's people, there'll be this sort of thing.

So social media can be a great thing, if you just side-step the nonsense and oxygen thieves!


----------



## mikewint (Feb 4, 2016)

Dave, you done made my point for me. Real time contact used to be called "pick up the phone and talk"
Now every Cretin that can type has a platform. I just don't understand the draw these sites exert.
Why subject yourself to all the crepe just to find the occasional nugget


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 4, 2016)

There's actually tools to adjust what you see and from who. I have some friends that do, for some reason, buy into these nonsense "memes" and I just pretty much ignore those.

However, the way it works, is that your "feed" only shows what your friends and family are sharing. You won't be seeing activity from random people and such, so for example, if you were a member of our facebook's ww2aircraft group, you'd be seeing Jan's posts appear in you "feed". If you were also friends with Flyboy or Herr Adler, you'd see their posts when they go flying (always an occasion for jealousy on my part) or being friends with Aaron gets you to see his occasional posts of great landscape photos he takes. And of course, being friends with Eric means I get to see his phenomenal aerial shots or aircraft shots from Oshkosh, which is yet another source of jealousy!

So there is actually a great deal of merit to being aboard facebook


----------



## mikewint (Feb 4, 2016)

Dave, those things sound great and indeed that would be a plus but then again they also put that stuff on the forum.
Different strokes for different folks


----------



## Marcel (Feb 5, 2016)

Eric doesn't he has not been on the forum for a long time.


----------



## Lefa (May 23, 2017)

Historiaa Väreissä, History in Color

Finland!


----------

